# Sticky  Trusted sources for our HB truck parts!



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Due to requests in what seems to be almost every thread...
questions about *where we can all buy our truck parts from trusted sources*. 
So this thread is one stop for us to post up links or contact info about places, retail or otherwise, new or used, you have bought from in the past and would buy from again.

Please keep on topic so I can copy and add that info to the first post here for all of us to gain quick access as needed. If it works out okay I'll make it a sticky. I'll also include this forums sponsors, and may include some links for projects and service information.
Thanks guys!

Here's the ongoing list, in no particular order...

http://www.trademotion.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214143

http://www.partsgeek.com/

http://www.rockauto.com/

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/

https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/index.php

Amazon.com: Nissan D21 hardbody truck parts

http://www.xtralights.com/

http://www.ebay.com/sch/6000/i.html...mpt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&_rdc=2

http://www.napaonline.com/

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/home.oap

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/

http://www.pepboys.com/

http://www.autoanything.com/Nissan/100A9.aspx

http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/nissanclub-com-marketplace/ 


(your local auto salvage yards)

http://www.michaelsonauto.com/


(for tires and other parts or service)

http://www.tirebuyer.com/

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...83177&ef_id=UiU0OwAABT3STEcr:20131027201700:s

http://www.tirerack.com/index.jsp?e...28:s&s_kwcid=AL!3756!10!225427857!2570208245&

www.walmart.com/cp/Auto-Tires/91083

http://www.sears.com/automotive/b-1..._clickID=30846f55-6012-1049-abdd-00000ec6a307


(members or vendors within our forum)

zanegrey

www.nissanforums.com/supporting-vendor-sales/


(your local Mom and Pop's stores)

(your local Nissan dealers)


-Roger


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll go. Online I usually use Rockauto.com, Autopartswarehouse.com, even Amazon.com. Been pretty lucky that generally one of them have the part I need for common replacement parts.

Luckily, I live in a area of SoCal covered in autoparts stores. Napa. O'reillys, AZ, Pep, as well as some local "Mom & Pop" stores are all nearby. So if I need it now, I can usually find it. 

There are 2 pickyourparts salvage yards nearby. Of course,this can be hit or miss depending on their current inventory.

I also have 3 Nissan dealers within 10 minutes (these are my last resort).

I recently did the head gasket on my D21 and found all the gaskets and some other stuff at one of the local AZs. I lost a dowel pin but found them at one of the local dealers.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, so we're off to a great start. And, the list begins!
Thanks to saudade, smj999smj, and ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's a salvage yard I used to buy from in NJ that specializes in foreign car parts:

Michaelson Foreign Car Parts

Another place that "sometimes" has better prices than Rockauto is Partsgeek.com.

For tires, lately I've been using Tirebuyer.com.


----------



## mouse53 (Mar 7, 2011)

Up here we use Pick N Pull for lots of used stuff. you can check prices online and now they have Row 52 I believe that you can set up to send you notices when they first get new rigs so you can get there before the wannabes ruin all the parts. There are a few more dismantlers local and the usual Auto zone and Oreilly's and Napa . I have been able to order from Napa online and have the parts paid for and reserved, so all I have to do is pick up on my way home. This all in Northern CA.


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone know a good source for body parts? Specifically, I am looking for some body metal door skins, rear wheel liners (plastic) and bed panels. I have found rear fender skins, but can't seem to find any metal for the front doors, or bed. Also, I would like to stop some of the mud from slinging up under the rear fenders. Thanks for any ideas on where to look.


----------

